# anyone ship to apo addresses?



## sofargone561 (Nov 16, 2015)

Just like the tittle says any guys ship to apo addresses with any success?


----------



## Xsbobber (Nov 16, 2015)

That's a tough one brother. Had a request for this not long ago. Could put a whole lot of heat on the receiver if they go through packs. Not really worth the risk man.


----------

